# par de apriete



## cochagua

Hi!!

I need to translate this expression. The whole sentence is:

Apretar el tornillo de la abrazadera *al par de apriete* indicado sobre la abrazadera (they're talking about bikes).

SO:

Tight the brace screw mmm(I really have no idea) on the brace.


----------



## abeltio

torque the screw to the value indicated on the brace


----------



## psicutrinius

¿No sería más bien "tighten the screw to the torque value indicated on the brace"?


----------



## abeltio

torque es un verbo en inglés


----------



## psicutrinius

Cierto, torque es TAMBIÉN un verbo, pero me parece a mí que poco usado como tal (en el diccionario de WR ni se menciona). 

Habría que esperar la opinión de los nativos sobre cuál de ambas interpretaciones es la más usada y, sobre todo, la más comúnmente entendida, en inglés.


----------



## rholt

"tighten the screw to the torque value indicated on the brace"
is what you would hear in the bicycle shops.


----------



## rholt

You're probably right, but splitting hairs is what translating seems to bring about.  
"Tighten it" or "Torque it" probably  just depends on which comes to mind first. They both mean the same to me. 
Saludos.


----------



## Porteño

abeltio said:


> torque es un verbo en inglés


 
Please enlighten me. Since when is torque a verb?


----------



## clipper

Torque is not officially a verb in English, however it is used as one (commonly as part of a compound verb "torque up" or torque down"). A quick search in a well known search engine will confirm this.

If we are going into detail about this translation I would contest the use of the word "screw". Screw in English is generally used for tapered, threaded fastners which thread into non-threaded holes in soft materials or plates, such as plastic, wood, etc. If the fastner is of a constant diameter and is received into a threaded hole or nut, which is usually when a torque setting is specified, then it is a bolt, not a screw.

There are certainly no screws on my bike.


----------



## Porteño

clipper said:


> Torque is not officially a verb in English, however it is used as one (commonly as part of a compound verb "torque up" or torque down"). A quick search in a well known search engine will confirm this.
> 
> If we are going into detail about this translation I would contest the use of the word "screw". Screw in English is generally used for tapered, threaded fastners which thread into non-threaded holes in soft materials or plates, such as plastic, wood, etc. If the fastner is of a constant diameter and is received into a threaded hole or nut, which is usually when a torque setting is specified, then it is a bolt, not a screw.
> 
> There are certainly no screws on my bike.


 
To be honest, I hadn't paid much attention to the rest of the matter, my curiosity being raised by the statement that torque was a verb, having never heard it used as such. But then I've been away from the UK for a very long time so I'm never surprised to hear new uses of words, just interested. Thanks.


----------



## MHCKA

I agree, the term *bolt* applies in this case, not screw.

The M-WD states three meanings: 2 are nouns, 1 is a verb.

Main Entry: 
3torque Function: _transitive verb_ Inflected Form(s): torqued; torqu·ing Date: 1959 *:* to impart torque to *:* cause to twist (as about an axis)


----------



## Porteño

MHCKA said:


> I agree, the term *bolt* applies in this case, not screw.
> 
> The M-WD states three meanings: 2 are nouns, 1 is a verb.
> 
> Main Entry:
> 3torque Function: _transitive verb_ Inflected Form(s): torqued; torqu·ing Date: 1959 *:* to impart torque to *:* cause to twist (as about an axis)


 
I missed that, but anyway it confirms my view that it is not an active verb as abeltio, psicutrinius and rholt would have us believe.


----------

